# Brisket Marinate Sauce



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello All

I'm new to BBQ brisket and would like to know if I should marinate the 7-10 lbs brisket or not and if so with what? I have the rub I want already and plan on using my gas grill. I need to know how long should I grill and I believe the temp should be around 175-200 Degs. I do want a tender Brisket. Please share your thoughts of experience with me. 

Searacer


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Put your rub on and let it sit overnight wrapped up...I dunno about doing brisket on a gas grill...but it's usually an hour per pound


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i would go at 250 and let it go till its probe tender. You may want to use foil once the meat hits the stall (around 160 i.t.) When the probe is inserted into the flat with no resistance it should be nice and tender.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I wouldnt do it. Get an old smokey or something so you can get some smoke on it. after that its just low heat...toss it in the oven after you smoke it if need be.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wouldnt do it. Get an old smokey or something so you can get some smoke on it. after that its just low heat...toss it in the oven after you smoke it if need be.


Sorry wrong thread.....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We do not marinate briskets, but no reason not to. In fact, I may just try one our next cooking. We typically just rub them and smoke them. If you are going to somehow "smoke" the brisket, the meat will only accept the smoke up the about 150 degrees internal temp. After that, wrap it in foil and cook until internal temp of 190-200. A 10 lb brisket will probably smoke for about 3 hours at 225-250, wrap it after that. Cook until internal temps are met. Should be tender and take approximately 8 hours total.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

If you have a 7-10 pound brisket chance are it has been trimmed. Be careful not to cook too hot too fast..250 or less. If you know where your hot spots are on your gas grill, place the brisket on the opposite end of them. I like to marinate my brisket in red wine. The tanins and mesquite make a great flavor.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I BBQ brisket over direct mesquite coals..
build my fire outside and shovel the coals as needed...
very labor intensive... season w/ salt or garlic salt and blk pepper...
I keep the temps around 250 to close to 275 right over the coals... turn and sop every 1/2 hr... sop w/vinegar/lard.. I add some lemons and chopped onions early in the sop,but finish w/ vinegar& lard.. I keep my sop pot inside the pit to keep it hot.
regular size briskets around 11-12lbs.


----------

